# Windows: Datei Erstellungsdatum ändern



## BLOEBAUM (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit in Java das Erstellungsdatum von bereits bestehenden Dateien im Windows Umfeld zu ändern?


----------



## Romsl (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

versuchs doch mal mit

Suche in der API nach File


```
public boolean setLastModified(long time)
```

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## BLOEBAUM (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Romsl,

danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß

Harald


----------

